# Fattie Friday



## smallfry (May 2, 2014)

Rain and wind finally let up this morning so I was able to get out back and get some smoke rolling on a few fattie minis.  Did four of the usual bacon weave pork stuffed with apples and shredded cheddar plus a little extra.  Then I decided it was time to play around a little and I'm not talking golf or women.  I mean it was time to play "what can we find in the refrigerator". Found some interesting stuff so here is what went down.  Did two pork fatties with some leftover baked sweet potatoes.  Sprinkled with cinnamon and pecan pieces and then stuffed in some mini marshmallows.  I wrapped one of them with the traditional bacon weave.  The other I left plain until the end.  I had found some of that pre-made Pillsbury pie crust stuff in the back of the refrigerator.  (Sure hope the wife wasn't planning on fixing me that lemon pie I've been asking for). Anyway, just before the fatties were done, I pulled the plain ones and wrapped them in the pie crust and then baked them in the toaster oven.  I'd also found some peaches and some cream cheese ( remember it was a lemon pie, not peach pie I wanted). I still had some apples so put the three ingredients in two more fatties. Again one had a weave and one was plain.  It all turned out pretty good or should I say it was different.  It was all edible and none will go to waste even if some were better than others.  Next time I'll use something besides the pie crust, maybe crescent rolls or plain old biscuit dough.  Didn't matter that I used the pie crust, I wasn't gonna get a pie anyway!  Haha.  Oh well, it was a great day...better than working and I've got food for the weekend.  Yum yum.  Here are a few pics













image.jpg



__ smallfry
__ May 2, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smallfry
__ May 2, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smallfry
__ May 2, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smallfry
__ May 2, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smallfry
__ May 2, 2014





.


----------



## noboundaries (May 9, 2014)

I can't believe this post went more than 6 days without a response.  WAY COOL USE OF REFRIGERATOR and PANTRY SPACE HOGS.  Your story cracked me up too.

I think you're going to have to make your own lemon pie.


----------



## smallfry (May 9, 2014)

Actually I was just looking at some lemon pie filling in a grocery store yesterday!  I'm over in Hawaii for the next two weeks without a smoker and I'm going crazy.  May have to start walking around the neighborhoods looking smoke in someone's backyard..

Thanks for the comments. Glad you enjoyed it.  The mini fatties were delicious but the sweet potato ones really needed injecting with maple syrup!


----------



## noboundaries (May 9, 2014)

Smallfry said:


> _*I'm over in Hawaii for the next two weeks without a smoker and I'm going crazy. *_May have to start walking around the neighborhoods looking smoke in someone's backyard..


Okay, cracked me up AGAIN!  You sir, are beyond all hope of smoking addiction recovery, which is the perfect place to be!


----------



## smallfry (May 9, 2014)

Didn't I see where you live in  Sacramento?  I may have to reschedule my return flight to North Carolina so I can stop by your backyard and get a much needed emergency dosage of smoked food.  What do you say?  Haha.


----------



## jp61 (May 26, 2014)

Nice job! They look good from here!


----------

